# Solved My Lace Issue with FiveTens



## platinumphoenix (Mar 21, 2017)

I love my Five Tens. Great grip, solid toe box reinforcement and reasonably comfy for long rides. Don't love the skater look but really don't care that much.

I hate the laces. They were too long and for some reason FiveTen doesn't offer a lace management feature on their MTB shoes. :skep:

I always used to tie my laces using the lace lock method and would tuck them into my shoes to keep them from wrapping around my crank while pedaling. I'd been riding like that for a long time with no issues until a couple rides ago when they came untucked and got wrapped around my crank on a technical section resulting in one of those teeth clenching, butt puckering oh $hit moments.

Anyway... I found a solution I'm pretty happy with. They're called Lock Laces and they're only 8 bucks on Amazon. I've used speed laces for triathalons in the past but for some reason never considered these for MTB. Just thought I'd share in case this helps anyone else.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

^Thanks for the tip. I'm getting close to replacing my old freeriders and checking out the new ones. I am impressed that the new Freerider Pro model is so lightweight. Alas, it's surprising how little FiveTen's shoes have progressed over the last 10+ years. They still haven't added a lace tucker. If they didn't have hands down the best rubber they wouldn't have a competitive product.


----------



## platinumphoenix (Mar 21, 2017)

cyclelicious said:


> ... it's surprising how little FiveTen's shoes have progressed over the last 10+ years. They still haven't added a lace tucker. If they didn't have hands down the best rubber they wouldn't have a competitive product.


I agree. I'm glad Addidas bought the company so we can hopefully start seeing more options for Stealth rubber. Seriously considering Terrex Cross Trail SL for next season.


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

Couldn't agree more. I usually use the Salomon lace kit for under $10. Fast, easy, dependable.

Specialized (2FO) puts a I little elastic pull tab on the tongue, goes a long way with tucking laces.


----------



## Grassington (Jun 24, 2017)

cyclelicious said:


> ^Thanks for the tip. I'm getting close to replacing my old freeriders and checking out the new ones. I am impressed that the new Freerider Pro model is so lightweight. Alas, it's surprising how little FiveTen's shoes have progressed over the last 10+ years. They still haven't added a lace tucker. If they didn't have hands down the best rubber they wouldn't have a competitive product.


The Freerider Pro has an elasticated lace tucker halfway down the tongue, and also comes with laces that are exactly the right length, unlike all the previous 5.10s I've owned that have had laces so long that it's possible to crank several revolutions before realising they're wrapped around the chainring.

The only thing I don't like about the Pro is that the fitment is still a tad on the wide side, and my feet are a tad on the narrow side. I've had Shimano and Specialized shoes that fit me like a glove (albeit a glove for feet), though it seems the other manufacturers are catching up with the demand for platform-pedal-friendly shoes so I may defect to another brand at some point in the future. For now though, the 5.10 Pros are still the best platform shoes I've used to date.


----------



## MarkMN (May 16, 2017)

Nice! I picked up a pair of Freeriders and was wondering why they have such long laces for cycling shoes. I'll have to grab a set of those laces. My original ones are already chewed up from getting caught in the front chain ring. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## idividebyzero (Sep 25, 2014)

Only the Impact VXi has a lace holder (at least I hope thats why it was made like that, rather than drunkenness). The little elastic loop used for holding the tongue in place is way oversized and twisted to make it easy to pull up and tuck the laces. It doesnt work very well because its too low and the laces arent overly long like on the Freeriders so most people wont be able to use it, so it just looks like your shoe has a manufacturing defect.










The only explanation I can think of for making such a crappy solution was to get around a patent since that would eat into their insane profit margins.


----------



## Grassington (Jun 24, 2017)

The Freerider Pros have a lace tucker too, though my old Freerider Contacts and Freerider Elements don't - with these I have to tuck the laces through one of the lacings lower down, which frankly is a bit of a pain.

Here's my Pros after the traditional Christening ceremony:









I can report that the thick, spongy tongues soak up a lot of blood, and happily they recover well after being hosed down.


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

my impact hi tops are the same way. its weird.


----------



## MozFat (Dec 16, 2016)

Don't get the fascination with lace holder gadgets. Just tuck it under a lower down lace and job done


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

MozFat said:


> Don't get the fascination with lace holder gadgets. Just tuck it under a lower down lace and job done


Or buy shorter laces?


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

I bought the Freerider pros and test rode them today ... they pass the lace test

Thanks everyone for your reviews . What sold me (besides being so lightweight) is the shorter laces and that elastic loop ! The shoe's material is synthetic which is important to me. All that and of course the colour combo for the women's shoes is groovy


----------



## platinumphoenix (Mar 21, 2017)

cyclelicious said:


> I bought the Freerider pros and test rode them today ... they pass the lace test
> 
> Thanks everyone for your reviews . What sold me (besides being so lightweight) is the shorter laces and that elastic loop ! The shoe's material is synthetic which is important to me. All that and of course the colour combo for the women's shoes is groovy


They look good! :thumbsup:

Pros are on my short list to consider when I wear my current shoes out.


----------



## platinumphoenix (Mar 21, 2017)

MozFat said:


> Don't get the fascination with lace holder gadgets. Just tuck it under a lower down lace and job done


I used to think that way. Seems simple but if you ever have shoes that have them you'll get it. Much easier and less chance of them coming untucked.



TwoTone said:


> Or buy shorter laces?


That's what I did. Simple solution to a simple problem. The speed laces are nice, I don't worry about proximity to the chain ring anymore when I'm riding.


----------



## Seventh-777 (Aug 30, 2013)

For eight bucks I'll give the Lock Laces a shot. My bigger issue with the freeriders is that I can never get the tongue to stay straight under the laces - several pairs/seasons and thousands of miles later, the tongue is almost always down on one of the sides.


----------



## audrey27 (Oct 6, 2017)

I like your idea of wearing Lock Laces to secure your shoe lace. I have found this - Cycling Shoes Look Sole suit me the most and help me to avoid being destructed.


----------



## Cuyuna (May 14, 2017)

platinumphoenix said:


> I love my Five Tens. Great grip, solid toe box reinforcement and reasonably comfy for long rides. Don't love the skater look but really don't care that much.
> 
> I hate the laces. They were too long and for some reason FiveTen doesn't offer a lace management feature on their MTB shoes. :skep:


Exactly my experience. I took your advice, bought some Lock Laces off Amazon. They're excellent. Great advice, and thank you.


----------

